# Yay Ireland!



## Schrody (May 23, 2015)

On the tonight's same sex referendum, 59% (percentage can vary from news portals to portals) voted yes! Very proud of you!

Yay, Ireland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













Just reminding you, debate is forbidden on the Forum, as I'm sure we can discuss it like a civilized beings


----------



## Gavrushka (May 23, 2015)

Another important step to a fairer world, so an echoed (and debateless) yay from me too!


----------



## Schrody (May 23, 2015)

This kind of things gives me hope in a better future


----------



## Harper J. Cole (May 23, 2015)

Pleased with that outcome. :thumbr:

 First country to put it to a referendum, I think? Wonder how the vote would go in other countries where it's currently illegal.


----------



## Schrody (May 23, 2015)

Well, there was a referendum in Croatia two years ago asking should marriage consist of only a man and a woman, and of course, idiots voted yes, BUT, the Government passed the law allowing gays to marry, i.e, "register" their marriage (the same like heterosexual couples which don't want a church wedding), so it's not really a marriage (since a marriage can join only heterosexual couples), more like a registered relationship, but it's all semantics


----------



## Schrody (May 23, 2015)

Slovakia recently banned same sex marriages on their referendum.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (May 23, 2015)

In the US it is basically a state by state issue. It may be a while before the whole nation approves same sex only weddings but many states allow it now.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (May 23, 2015)

Interesting ... could someone resident in a state that doesn't allow it simply drive to one that does and have the ceremony there?

HC


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (May 23, 2015)

I think that depends on the state. I know you can get married in Maryland, but that doesn't mean Virginia would have to recognize it. On the other hand Maryland would probably recognize a gay marriage from another state since it is legal here anyway.


EDIT: Saw Midnight's post. I believe Massachusetts for example has married gays from other states, though as Midnight points out, the home state wouldn't recognize it if it wasn't permitted there.


----------



## Blade (May 23, 2015)

HarperCole said:


> Pleased with that outcome. :thumbr:
> 
> First country to put it to a referendum, I think? Wonder how the vote would go in other countries where it's currently illegal.



Mixed results apparently. I think who the opposition is, and how much credibility they have, is a big factor.:scratch:



HarperCole said:


> Interesting ... could someone resident in a state that doesn't allow it simply drive to one that does and have the ceremony there?
> 
> HC



They could do, as far as I can see, but it would not be recognized in the home state.:blue:


----------



## Loveabull (May 24, 2015)

I was just posting about this on another site. That despite "The Troubles" they've become more enlightened than the US of A. I'm happy for them though, must have been some lovely rainbows that day


----------



## escorial (May 24, 2015)

Schrody said:


> This kind of things gives me hope in a better future




that is a nice place to be


----------



## Schrody (May 24, 2015)

Loveabull said:


> I was just posting about this on another site. That despite "The Troubles" they've become more enlightened than the US of A. I'm happy for them though, must have been some lovely rainbows that day



Rainbows after the same sex referendum (a little bit cheesy title, but hey, I love rainbows )


----------



## Sonata (May 24, 2015)

How wonderful is that Schrody


----------



## Schrody (May 24, 2015)

Yes, it is ^^


----------



## stevesh (May 24, 2015)

HarperCole said:


> Interesting ... could someone resident in a state that doesn't allow it simply drive to one that does and have the ceremony there?
> 
> HC



The US Supreme Court has finished hearing arguments and will rule next month in a case that asks two questions: (1) whether the  Constitution requires states to issue marriage licenses to same-sex  couples and, (2) if not, whether states must recognize same-sex marriages performed in other states where they are legal.

The current betting is that the ruling on both will be 'yes'. The more enlightened among us hope so.


----------



## Loveabull (May 24, 2015)

I mean it all boils down to our right to love between consenting adults really...


----------



## Blade (May 25, 2015)

stevesh said:


> The current betting is that the ruling on both will be 'yes'. The more enlightened among us hope so.



The courts in Alabama seem to agree. I think that is the only way the state could be established as pro same sex marriage.:-k


----------



## Raleigh (May 25, 2015)

It's only a matter of time now. I saw the news and I couldn't keep my excitement in, so cool!


----------



## aj47 (May 25, 2015)

Schrody said:


> On the tonight's same sex referendum, 59% (percentage can vary from news portals to portals) voted yes! Very proud of you!
> 
> Yay, Ireland
> 
> ...



Do you mean 59% voted or 59% voted in favor?  I am not following the news--we have weather here.


----------



## Loveabull (May 25, 2015)

It passed in Ireland...ya know as far as Americka goes. I don't think it will be a nationwide thing in my lifetime. But in the future I'd like to imagine that some day in the US it will be a non-issue. Wouldn't that be beautiful if there were just marriage period, legal in all states? Earlier generations couldn't imagine we could end segregation never mind eventually a black man as president...so it certainly could happen.

I don't know from politics sometimes though. One thing I would worry about is if same sex marriage and all magically passed as legal nationwide would it be able to be changed in some way? I'm thinking of what they did with Roe v. Wade. In 1972 abortion is now legal and it was seen as a big victory for women's rights. It's 2015 and the powers that be have dismantled it to the point where some women have to travel a state or three away to get a legal abortion. Could such a thing happen with same sex marriage?


----------



## Schrody (May 26, 2015)

astroannie said:


> Do you mean 59% voted or 59% voted in favor?  I am not following the news--we have weather here.



LOL. 59% voted "yes", if it were only 59% and they voted against (or if we didn't know how they voted) obviously this thread would be pointless :mrgreen:


----------



## dale (May 27, 2015)

i'm hoping for my state to stop issuing marriage licenses period. the only reason the US government even began the practice of
issuing marriage licenses was to keep white males from marrying black and asian women. i want government marriage licenses
removed altogether and i want all marriages to cease receiving any kind of legal financial benefits whatsoever.


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2015)

> hoping for my state to stop issuing marriage licenses period


great... just what we need: bunch more little basterds running around... oops. did I write that out loud?


----------



## Schrody (May 27, 2015)

dale said:


> i'm hoping for my state to stop issuing marriage licenses period. the only reason the US government even began the practice of
> issuing marriage licenses was to keep white males from marrying black and asian women. i want government marriage licenses
> removed altogether and i want all marriages to cease receiving any kind of legal financial benefits whatsoever.



We have marriage "licenses" (it's not really a license, they're just checking your personal data; is that your real name, etc.) in order to know if you're already married or not (bigamy is forbidden here).


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (May 27, 2015)

Schrody said:


> We have marriage "licenses" (it's not really a license, they're just checking your personal data; is that your real name, etc.) in order to know if you're already married or not (bigamy is forbidden here).




Bigamy is illegal in the US too, although it does go on in parts of the West, especially Utah


----------



## dale (May 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> great... just what we need: bunch more little basterds running around... oops. did I write that out loud?



lol. no. people still got married for thousands of years before marriage licenses. the priorities were different, though. these idiotic notions that marriage is about love/infatuation/legal tax breaks/etc....are relatively new. like 20th century. and it's basically wrecked marriage. marriage before was always about bloodlines. that's real. if your top priority in a marriage is the bloodline, it's not so easy to walk away. love and infatuation and all that, though. fleeting. if a couple doesn't plan to have biological children? there is no REAL reason they should be married. the marriage is a farce without the prospect of the passing of a bloodline with title.


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2015)

I guess you don't need a license to pass on assets to offspring (sounds like fleas... heh) and it would prevent the pilfering by evil step-mothers... giving away by stupid dads... wee-brain in control... Yay Ireland.


----------



## Schrody (May 27, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Bigamy is illegal in the US too, although it does go on in parts of the West, especially Utah



Yeah, the Amish and stuff :mrgreen:



dale said:


> lol. no. people still got married for thousands of years before marriage licenses. the priorities were different, though. these idiotic notions that marriage is about love/infatuation/legal tax breaks/etc....are relatively new. like 20th century. and it's basically wrecked marriage. marriage before was always about bloodlines. that's real. if your top priority in a marriage is the bloodline, it's not so easy to walk away. love and infatuation and all that, though. fleeting. if a couple doesn't plan to have biological children? there is no REAL reason they should be married. the marriage is a farce without the prospect of the passing of a bloodline with title.



Marrying because of the kids? No offense, but that's just... unnecessary. Time of the "bastards" is gone.

Kevin, be nice


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2015)

Eeeearuhligus, arhhe we?


----------



## dale (May 27, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Marrying because of the kids? No offense, but that's just... unnecessary. Time of the "bastards" is gone.
> 
> Kevin, be nice



well, marrying for any other reason is why the divorce rate is so high today and marriage is such a joke.


----------



## Schrody (May 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Eeeearuhligus, arhhe we?



Wut?



dale said:


> well, marrying for any other reason is why the divorce rate is so high today and marriage is such a joke.



It's because people don't want to try anymore and are expecting the spouse will/won't change when entering the marriage. Unreal expectations make it even harder.


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2015)

> marrying for any other reason


 It's not easy. It begs the question: why would two same sex marry (if not kids, which obviously...)?



> Wut?


 my phonetic take on Irish (a joke)


----------



## Terry D (May 27, 2015)

The secret to a strong thread is the same as to a strong marriage... don't stray. Let's not get into a debate about the relevance of marriage.


----------



## Schrody (May 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> my phonetic take on Irish (a joke)



Sam will not be pleased :mrgreen:


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2015)

He's not easy. That 's why we love him (in a plutonic way).


----------



## Schrody (May 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> He's not easy. That 's why we love him (in a plutonic way).



I love you all.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (May 27, 2015)

What? Civilized beings? We're not all a bunch of monkeys at typewriters...?  

Still saving for my own trip to Ireland. Good to know. 

I wouldn't mind it myself, sadly, everyone my age annoys me. I'm still waiting before I consider marrying anything. Hahaha.


----------



## Raleigh (May 28, 2015)

dale said:


> the only reason the US government even began the practice of issuing marriage licenses was to keep white males from marrying black and asian women.



What do you mean?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (May 28, 2015)

Dale was talking about the history when it was frowned upon to mix races in the US.

But this thread is about is about the referendum in Ireland. Try to stay on topic, guys. Okay?


----------



## Raleigh (May 28, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Dale was talking about the history when it was frowned upon to mix races in the US.
> 
> But this thread is about is about the referendum in Ireland. Try to stay on topic, guys. Okay?



Oh ok, but I guess if you look at it, it's almost the same thing? Maybe? It shouldn't be frown upon for any kind of love, and I can't wait until the world actually realizes that :3


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (May 28, 2015)

Yeah, I heard about that too, I'm from canada and here it seems you can be gay here and whatever you want


----------



## dale (May 28, 2015)

asefaw123 said:


> Yeah, I heard about that too, I'm from canada and here it seems you can be gay here and whatever you want



you must be from toronto or vancouver.


----------

